# Target sells Wedding Dresses?!?!



## brewgrl (May 14, 2007)

i was on the target website, and guess what they are advertising?!?!?!

Isaac Mizrahi WEDDING DRESSES, not "pass as a wedding dress because its white and you are getting married on a beach" dress, but full on dresses.

how crazy is that???

oh yeah, and tuxedos, and bridesmaids dresses and al the stuff in between...

so, what do you think about this?


----------



## Solimar (May 14, 2007)

Interesting concept, I guess it is good for people on a seriously tight budget. But, you can get a MUCH nicer dress, probably just a bit more expensive at David's Bridal or something. I personally just think Target should stick to the basics -- but I wouldn't be surprised if they made some money of of their newest idea.


----------



## brewgrl (May 14, 2007)

i was thinking that you can pick up a dress when you're grabbing the toilet bowl cleaner and that 9.99 dvd on sale... hahaha


----------



## WhitneyF (May 14, 2007)

Those aren't half bad. I bet for some people it's a blessing to find something so affordable and actually cute. Gotta love Target!

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i was thinking that you can pick up a dress when you're grabbing the toilet bowl cleaner and that 9.99 dvd on sale... hahaha LOL...


----------



## Aprill (May 14, 2007)

I think that it is a nice concept for those that cannot afford expensive name brands


----------



## kaylin_marie (May 14, 2007)

I don't really like any of those. But I think the idea is great for people who don't want to pay a bazillion dollars on their dress.


----------



## Ashley (May 14, 2007)

Interesting! I don't really like any of the dresses either. Just curious--what's the price range?


----------



## Nox (May 14, 2007)

These gowns are really not that bad at all! They are simple and elegant, and I think Target is smart to stay away from gowns with too much intricate detail (I don't think they have the right consumer base to really sell those kinds of fancy gowns well). A lady could get one of those inexpensive gorwns, embellish it or customize it to make it all her own for so much less than anything she would find at a high-end boutique!

There is a lot of potential for this concept to take off.


----------



## Aprill (May 14, 2007)

89.99+

Target Search Results: wedding dress


----------



## Ashley (May 14, 2007)

oh thanks aprill.


----------



## blueangel1023 (May 14, 2007)

It's a nice concept. None of the dresses catches my eye, but definitely great for those who can't really afford to shell out $$$ for a dress.


----------



## pinksugar (May 14, 2007)

I like the last one. It is good for those people who can't afford a really expensive dress, because they sell wedding dresses in our local charity shop, and I think it's really sad that some people might have to buy one of those rather than a NEW dress.

This gives them the option of a new dress, which is lovely. How much were they? reasonably priced or expensive?


----------



## semantje (May 14, 2007)

good for people that do not want to spend that much on a dress and they look pretty decent and elegant


----------



## ChiQT (May 14, 2007)

I love the concept....I would rather see that money that one would spend on a dress (heck a huge wedding) put into a nice down payment on a house or something that the couple can see grow...a wedding is one day and you'll never wear that dress again in most cases....

Those gowns are classic and tastefully done...you can dress them up as well...Great idea Target!


----------



## Estrelinha (May 14, 2007)

Insane, but if you're on a serious budget I guess it's ok?

I wonder when WalMart will jump on this bandwagon (if they already haven't)?


----------



## Jessica (May 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i was on the target website, and guess what they are advertising?!?!?!Isaac Mizrahi WEDDING DRESSES, not "pass as a wedding dress because its white and you are getting married on a beach" dress, but full on dresses.

how crazy is that???

oh yeah, and tuxedos, and bridesmaids dresses and al the stuff in between...

so, what do you think about this?

http://ec1.images-amazon.com/images/...TL._SS260_.jpg

http://ec1.images-amazon.com/images/...aL._SS260_.jpg

Perfect dress for someone like me...someone who eloped. I got a Oleg Cassini though for $89....cant beat that



. If i wouldve seen these i probably wouldve considered them. It was just my hubby and me when we got married but i still wanted a dress. Plus if you dont have the money to spend at a bridal shop this is a good alternative.

Not everyone can afford their dream gown. I really think these dresses arent bad at all.


----------



## tadzio79 (May 14, 2007)

wow I had no idea! it's neat for people to be able to find a wedding dress on a budget.


----------



## clwkerric (May 14, 2007)

Well they certainly have it all...


----------



## AngelaGM (May 14, 2007)

Gotta love Target! =)


----------



## LilDee (May 14, 2007)

i love the first one.. just not as a brides dress.. it looks more bridesmaid to me..

I guess it's a good idea though for people sho can't spend much on their dress


----------



## chocobon (May 14, 2007)

This is great,good news for ppl on a budget and these dressses are nice actually!


----------



## sooner_chick (May 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't really like any of those. But I think the idea is great for people who don't want to pay a bazillion dollars on their dress. Who would want to pay a bazillion dollars for a wedding dress?


----------



## babyangel (May 14, 2007)

Wedding dress on a budget. Sounds doable for some. I guess they found a new marketing stratergy and a whole new demographic market targeting brides to be.

Smart choice and June July are months brides to be choose.

*Babyangel *


----------



## BeneBaby (May 14, 2007)

I actually think those dresses are beautiful and simple. If I saved $$$$ on a dress I could spend more on makeup and hair!!! Too bad I'm not engaged....





I wonder if the BF would find it strange for me to come home with a dress Just in Case. You know how those Target things go...one day there around the next they're gone. OOOOhhh I really like them! I LOVE the third one down.

I could get definitely dress them up with accessories or a gorgeous veil. I bet you could even take one to a seamstress and have her add embellishments to it. It wouldn't be very much. I am reallllly tempted right now.


----------



## ivette (May 14, 2007)

they're nice


----------



## Ashley (May 14, 2007)

Benebaby, lol maybe if you pick up one of these dresses and tell your BF you got in "just in case", he'll get the hint!


----------



## Jessica (May 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *aplsmash* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Benebaby, lol maybe if you pick up one of these dresses and tell your BF you got in "just in case", he'll get the hint!



be careful he might run



...j/k. bSeriously if i ever mentioned marriage or engagement or dare to bring home a dress before we (Dave and I)were engaged he wouldve panicked and split. So if you buy it....hide it.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 14, 2007)

I'm sure it's definitely great for the ladies that cannot afford a super expensive dress. Those dresses are simple, yet classic.

I personally wouldn't buy a wedding dress from Target. But, then again, I'm not looking for a wedding dress period. lol.


----------



## luxotika (May 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that it is a nice concept for those that cannot afford expensive name brands I agree, and especially if you want something really plain.


----------



## breathless (May 15, 2007)

nuts! cute dresses though, in a way. i just bought my wedding dress at davids bridal for $100. it was a $500 dress last year. =]


----------



## Marisol (May 15, 2007)

Question - somewhat ot: why spend so much on a dress? Its not like you can wear it more than once. I think Target has the right idea.


----------



## MindySue (May 15, 2007)

theyre pretty plain looking


----------



## jessiej78 (May 15, 2007)

I think it's a neat idea. It doesn't matter where you buy your dress from, as long as it makes whoever is wearing it happy.


----------



## Jessica (May 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jessiej78* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it's a neat idea. It doesn't matter where you buy your dress from, as long as it makes whoever is wearing it happy. I agree!!!!


----------



## farris2 (May 15, 2007)

I think it's wonderful that Target is doing that....now I just wish their jeans fit better


----------



## o2bebe (May 15, 2007)

the dresses are kinda simple looking arent they?

but i guess its a alternative for those who does not wanna spend much on their wedding dress.

Since to some ppl its just going to be used once kinda thing.


----------



## BeneBaby (May 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Question - somewhat ot: why spend so much on a dress? Its not like you can wear it more than once. I think Target has the right idea. I agree! I have always envisioned my self wearing a somewhat simple dress and having flawless makeup and hair. I want my groom and family looking at me, not my dress. Some people spend a bundle on a dress they wear once. I'd rather spend less on a dress and more on a Honeymoon!!! Or a downpayment on a house/car.

Originally Posted by *JessyAnn74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif be careful he might run



...j/k. bSeriously if i ever mentioned marriage or engagement or dare to bring home a dress before we (Dave and I)were engaged he wouldve panicked and split. So if you buy it....hide it. My BF would laugh at me. I am always pulling antics like this. I don't think it would speed up the proscess at all.....knowing him he'd make me wait longer knowing my excitement over my dress.


----------



## Marisol (May 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *BeneBaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree! I have always envisioned my self wearing a somewhat simple dress and having flawless makeup and hair. I want my groom and family looking at me, not my dress. Some people spend a bundle on a dress they wear once. I'd rather spend less on a dress and more on a Honeymoon!!! Or a downpayment on a house/car. Exactly! I mean, who is going to be able to tell whether you have a $150 gown or a $1500 one? I know some people that have maxed out their cards going over board on weddings.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (May 16, 2007)

They are kinda plain, but if you want a nice dress on a budget, that's the way to go.


----------



## Colorlicious (May 16, 2007)

ha that's funny and their ok, cool for ppl who have simple taste i guess i dunno


----------



## greatnana (May 24, 2007)

I like one of them..


----------

